# Breeder's Assistant



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone use this program for their record keeping? I'm having configuration issues with it, and was wondering if anyone is able to point me in the right direction. I'm using the free demo version, which does not offer support so I cannot email the company with my question.

Basically, when it displays the list of all your animals, there are a whole bunch of columns that list name, sex, age, dob, registration number, variety, breed, sire/dam, etc. I want to be able to control what columns are listed, and in what order. Like for my mice, I don't need a breed column, but I'd like to move the variety into better position. I don't want titles listed, I don't need to know what user entered the data, I don't need microchip and size and stud book number... Does anyone know how to add/remove columns in that program?

Thank you kindly for any information.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I personally dont think any demo version would make available what you wish to do as that is advanced settings within its control panel and most would disable such in demo but would be available in full versions. Its one way of them making you buy the product.


----------

